# Counterstrike: W_loadwadfile; error couldnt load gfx.wad



## Charlie016

I have a Toshiba Laptop, P3 900, with a Geforce2 Go card. I have played half-life many times before on my computer but had a break for about a year.

I reinstalled it yesterday and got the various updates from half-life and tried to play it when it came up with the error message 
W_loadwadfile; could not load gfx.wad.

I have downloaded the latest drivers from nvidia, and have tried changing all of the graphics setting e.g. opengl, direct3c and software and it will not work with any of them.

Since i have played it before on my laptop I know it is possible to get it to work however I am at a loss on how to do it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks[email protected]


----------



## AtreideS

Ok well by the fact that it won't load the gfx.wad I'd say it's possible its not installed correctly. Maybe something happened to the gfx.wad file. I'd suggest reinstalling it again, but make sure you run a Registry Cleaner program after uninstalling to remove all the registry keys that Half-Life leaves behind. Then when you reinstall it will actually be a 'fresh' install.
Try it again, and see what happens. Try running the game before you install the patches and see if it works then, and then install them and see if it still runs (or doesn't). 
Let us know how it goes. Good luck.


----------



## Charlie016

Thanks for your reply mate. 

I have tried what you said, uninstalling it, running a registry clean and then reinstalling it however the same problem persists.

I am wondering if it is possibly something to do with my video drivers. I am using a Geforce2 Go which unfortunately nVidia do not officially support, they leave it to the manufacturer (Toshiba) to release driver updates.

Toshiba however are shockingly bad at this meaning I am forced to use the detonator drivers supplied by nVidia which seem to work absolutely fine with everything else just not with this. 

If you have anymore ideas they would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## McTimson

Does Toshiba supply any drivers at all? Try it with their drivers first.

Although...if it doesn't even work in software mode, it seems like there is a problem with the actual program. Have you made any changes to your laptop during the time you didn't play?


----------



## Honchy

That also happened to me , and i dont think it has anything to do with the videocard because i have an Alienware with one of the best nVidia drivers and i get that same problem


----------



## jdawgenator

is there a simpler way to fix the gfx.wad becuase i clicked the reinstall bottton and nothing happend is there a patch you can simply download if there is please tell me. and i had to download the update off the computer so that may have something to do with it and no it has nothing to do with your computer


----------



## jdawgenator

never mind i figured out the problem if you skip an update that will happen then once i deleted the update and reinstalled half life it said "misssing WONauth.dll try reinstalling the application" i reinstalled it twice and the same thing happend if you have the file email me at :[email protected] or can you tell me how to fix this problem


----------



## jdawgenator

i finnally fixed it but now it says "steam vfs failed to intalize " what the **** does that mean and how do i fix it


----------



## ...Blade...

Hey im kind of a beginner at this whole thing with counterstrike and half-life but here's the thing i have an hp vista with windows xp and i have CS Patch v21, i downloaded the patch v21 but the thing is, is that when i would click on the icon for CS a pop up goes on and say's something about gfx.wad file cannot be found or something and i would really like to know how to fix it REMEMBER IM A BEGINNER AT ALL THIS CS STUFF SO MAKE IT AS SIMPLE AND PLAIN ANSWER AS IT CAN BE thank you for your help if u want to contact me go to [email protected] and PLZ help me because i realy want CS thanks anyway =]


----------



## CS_PRO

ok i'm in the same boat as "BLADE" their post noted on Nov/19/2007. NEED HELP! i can only install the patch [cs16patch_full_V22] but can't install Non Steam CS 1.6 Game First install [cs16full_v7]. What's going on? Tried to double click on the CS icon but it then give me the gfx.wad file cannot be found.
can someone walk us thru on how to get this working...frustration to the max!


----------



## rick_7428

Hey dude i had the same problem as u mentioned " W_loadwadfile; error couldnt load gfx.wad "
i got it resolved by reinstalling the game and again reinstalling the patch, actually i had installed the patch in wrong path and you have to install it in the game folder is eg: counter Strike thats all try it out mite solve u out


----------

